# BC-Gilde sucht Member (Horde)



## Baka626 (17. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Interessenten,

Die Gilde skilled wird auf einen der kommenden The Burning Crusade Servern anfangen
Wir haben uns vorgenommen den neuen PvE Content in verschiedenen
Raidinstanzen zumeistern,doch steht das "Gildenklima" an oberster Stelle, wir werden Raidtage festlegen bei denen man als ein skilled-Mitglied schon erscheinen sollte da dies die Instanzen sein werden die skilled weiterbringen oder unser Equip verbessern,an den Raidfreien Tagen werden wir es versuchen verschiedene Sachen anzubieten, ob nun einen Raid in eine der zahlreichen Instanzen oder eine PvP Gruppe bis hin zu verschiedenen Events.

Doch all das funktioniert nur wenn die komplette Gilde zusammenarbeitet daher fordern wir schon eine hohe Teamfähigkeit


Die Gilde skilled bietet:

Eine Homepage

Einen TS²-Server

Viel Erfahrung im PvE und PvP Bereich


Sollten unsere Ansichten euch zusagen so Bewerbt euch im Forum (^.<)


Ansprechparnter:

Sakura ICQ: 272-475-627

Sayoko ICQ: 150-268-188

Sakí ICQ: 312-815-387

Cyras ICQ: 149-505-176


IRC: #skilled-wow


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

< skilled >  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl1nd (18. Oktober 2006)

Wer zuerst kommt, malt zu erst^^


----------

